# Help with "Stand" Command



## Kek (Apr 7, 2018)

In my class they had us have the dog in a sit, have the treat at their nose, draw it backwards and you walk backwards (the pup stands up and forward to reach it).
We were told to draw out the 'staaaand' cue while doing it (not sure if that really helps or not) Treat as soon as they are standing.
My pup struggled with it to begin with too. I could get her to stand up for the treat, but not stay in the stand position. I quickly asked for a 'stay' afterwards once she was getting use to the cue, that would keep her in stand position.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

It would be the same way I teach mine to stand (as 8 week old pups). Treat in right hand in front, left hand gently guiding belly up + stand verbal command. 

Training should really just take one evening where you do a bunch of reps with rewards. It's no fuss.

Hand touch on the belly stops pretty quick (within 1 day of training stand). 

Treat is gradually faded away and instead I just do the hand signal (from heel position, it's right hand in front and index and middle finger together which looks different than the stay signal which is open hand palm facing my dog's face). 

Down the road, I just add a pivot toe nudge which trains the kickback stand..


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll admit I taught stand in a kinda convoluted way. But Kaizer does have a pretty kickback stand!

I started with him in front of me because I think that was easier for both of us. He can do it now from next to me and it wasn't hard to transfer the cue. If he was sitting in front of me, I had a treat in my hand at nose-level, I "dragged" his nose forward, then pushed my hand back under his jaw and down his chest (with his nose following my hand). Kaizer isn't the most graceful, so I drew his nose forward to shift his weight onto his front legs so he could push up and back with his hind legs to get into the stand.

It didn't take long for him to get it.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey is great at most commands but still no great at this one. I'm going to try these techniques.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

DblTrblGolden2 said:


> Today I took Moe to a new obedience class. He already has his CGC, but we are doing the Advanced Beg class so that I can get better at handling him. He does things beautifully for my husband, but I don't feel like he listens to me nearly as well so this is where I'm starting him. First, I loved the class. It was fun and he was really good. After the first 30 minutes I felt like he was really paying attention to me. (which was my biggest problem) He already knows most of the stuff so I'm fully admitting the class is for me, but he doesn't know the "Stand" command. He sits when I'm trying to do it. The instructor had me nudge his back feet and it did nothing. He just scooted over a little to avoid me making contact. I tried grabbing his collar and he still sat. She had me take my left hand and lift up on his mid section from underneath and he still tried to sit.... Any methods you guys think could help? He clearly thinks he should sit and stay in a sit when I'm at his side. He even went into down position once he was so confused.
> 
> Moe started everything based on being trained for the field so this is new to him. On the plus side all my work with healing on the leash has paid off. He heals beautifully off leash, but hasn't always done as well on leash FOR ME. Today he was on a loose lead and watching me for the most part.


gettoready.net has a nice video on how to do a kickback stand if that helps.
I too started with the dog in front of me as I don't want them walking forward. LOL I actually used the breakfast meal to start this ... they were really hungry  but it was simple to reach down and put a hand under the belly with the food bowl over the nose. The very second they stood up I gave a quick YES! and gave some kibble. We repeated this about 5 times before they got the rest of the bowl. Once they know the position you want they start to pop up so they can eat!!
Something to remember... if you get frustrated the dog stops listening. Take a deep breath and try again.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you guys for the help. I knew you guys would have some more precise ways to get me there. This guy is smart, but he had no idea what I wanted during class. I will keep working and update everyone in a couple of days.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Stand is one of the hardest things to teach in my opinion. Don't know why that is. How you teach it depends on the type of stand you are hoping to achieve. The kick back stand, which is what it sounds like they are trying to teach, is what you want if you plan on doing obedience. Dogs typically stand right away with the hand at the flank method. Nudging the feet is also effective but they pretty much have to think you are going to step on their foot. I don't like to use that method with beginners because I don't want them to accidentally get too rough. Eventually, you can stop using the hand. There is also the step forward stand. To teach that, you put the treat at their nose and pull it away, keeping it parallel to the floor.(at nose level the whole time).


----------

